# Plant ID??



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

I bought 2 of these from Petco. They don't label their plants, whick is very dumb IMO. Of course I guess it was dumb of me to buy them, but that aside... Can anyone ID this plant?


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

Some kind of sword plant. Whatever it is, in the right conditions, it will get quite large.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

E. parviflorus 'Tropica' and it doesn't grow large..! :wink: Which Petco are you talking about?


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

The one in Palm Desert. I don't like to shop there cuz they aren't too bright and their fish are always sick, but I don't have alot of options out here... :roll:


----------

